# surprised this isn't a link or discussed more often



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissan.co.jp/EN/

Seth


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

as am i


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i didnt like the look of some of them cars

the gloria is dope looking tho


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I think the 'wingroad' is pretty sick. The Stagea isn't half bad either, although it looks like a volvo. The Avenir looks like an MG wagon too.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I'd rock the "Cube"


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'd hit the Wingroad.

Krylon, you can have a Gloria here, they're badged as Infinitis.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I never knew that the new skyline was the G35.....interestin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was there not too long ago, I don't really like much of what is in japan over what we have here. They all have sedans but nothing sporty that we don't already have here as an infinity or such.

It is good tho that the US and Japan are somewhat on the same page currently. We have most of those models already badged as infinities. The only thing that we still need is AWD. 

One thing I noticed is that paople here have been complaining about not having any well priced 2 doors, but it seems that Japan doesn't either. BTW, is the S15 silvia out of production?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hehe... notice they still sell the B13? (Sunny)? and the B15 (Sylphy) still has the SR20DE (damn!!! still not in my country!!! we have the same body style, but not the DAMN ENGINE!)

us B14s get no respect... dropped completely...  ...but still, the B13 *is* a great chassis for an old car... i'm moderately surprised they're still available there and not here. Toyota sells OLD MODEL corollas here (for taxis) like pancakes!

ohh, and see the Serena? we have the 2.0 version here... it's an SR. I'm anxiously awaiting the first few wrecks to build up my spare parts bin.   

hmph... poor silvia, it appears so.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

they did drop the s chassis from production bc of some emissions issues from what i heard.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

wow, I didn't know they had an english version. Me and my dumb self, I've just been trying to make my way through the japanese site.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

darn, no B16 info... ? 

emissions issues? in japan? they're still using the SR20 in their product line... what emissions issues *couldn't* they solve with it? and why not put out the silvia with the SR20VE instead?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *I'd rock the "Cube" *


Its the best looking car that we dont get.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Love The CUBE..... I see lots of fun happenin' with one of those...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *wow, I didn't know they had an english version. Me and my dumb self, I've just been trying to make my way through the japanese site. *


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I love the navigation system


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I'd pimp a Stagea. Theres one in one of my mags somewhere that has an RB26Dett cramed into it. Now THATS a grocery getter.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i read somewhere online that the new sentra is going to resemble the renault car or that renault is making the sentra for the nissan im not sure i read it like a month ago does anyone know somthing about this........?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You know, there isn't alot on that site that is really that great. I think the 90s were when Nissan made their best cars, not that I have a bias.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *You know, there isn't alot on that site that is really that great. I think the 90s were when Nissan made their best cars, not that I have a bias. *


I think the 90s was when a lot of car companies made their best cars.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i'm trying to be non-biased, as a z owner and all... but i think the 350z (fairlady) is the best in that lineup.

on a second note... a skyline... sedan... *shudder*


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dude, there have always been Skyline Sedans.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

it's a sports car tho... it's like putting 4 doors on a porsche.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The first cars named Skyline were 4 doors and wagons, it wasn't until a few years later that a sporting model was made and 15 years after the first Skylines that a model was called GTR. Those extra doors are just as much of the Skyline heritage as the GT-R.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

just mho.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

FCS is right though I am just happy that though that they brought the new one here. They should have done the same thing with the S15 and previous skylines. However it's just a recent thing with them being performance beasts and 2-doors. However the G35 is available in a coupe version so it's not like you don't have the option of having it being 2-doors. I don't have the money for either of them but if I did I wouldn't be dissapointed either way especially since the sedan should be available with a six-speed manual sometime soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The Skyline is not a sports car. The Skyline *GT-R* is a Sports car. All the other models are sporty coupes and top of the line Sedans with a sporty feel.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Haha, yall are complaining like yall wouldnt pimp a 4door skyline. Everyone here would rock the 4 door!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the Skyline Coupe is a sports-car... it's fast, it corners, it's... fast.... so what if it's posher than your average two door? 

the next GT-R won't be a sports-car... it ought to be a race-car with a thin coat of sports-car camoflauge...


----------

